# Mike's Mobile Boat Repair



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Just want to throw a plug out for my buddy Mike's fiberglass boat repair in Midway. He's been in the business for decades and does excellet work, his color matching is perfect. You really have to look hard to see his repairs.

If you need any fiberglass work give him a call for an estimate, he's in the GB phone book.

Rick


----------

